# Forget the X, what are you getting YOU for Christmas?



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

We all know we deserve a little extra something-something in our stockings this year. 

So, now that you don't have to spend money on a present for the X, hopefully you're spending it on yourself. What are you using it for?

Mine's super secret, so I can't tell anyone.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

LOVE this thread!

I'm gifting myself with a trip out of the country! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> We all know we deserve a little extra something-something in our stockings this year.


 I could use a little something-something for Xmas.


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

Got myself two somethings. If she wants me to claim them as marital assets, then sure thing. She could use the money since she wont be getting anything else and I am such a swell guy.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

A blu ray player, sound bar and 55" LED tv 

Yup, I'm spoiled!


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would love and ipad but it is not in the budget this year.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Kindle fire hd and a blue ray. Oh, and a weekend retreat with a hottie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

M4 assault rifle


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I am thinking a cheap new PC or a console and a Kindle Fire. Won't be getting them till Jan though.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

love 

and


peace


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

oncehisangel said:


> love
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Here you go. Merry Xmas!


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> Here you go. Merry Xmas!




lol....aww..thankyou Nowhere 


classic


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> I would love and ipad but it is not in the budget this year.


Maybe next year?


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

I had actually bought my wife a gift before she dropped the bomb. I got her a new piece of jewelry that she wanted ( she never knew I got it). I returned it and bought myself new clothes instead. I figure I have to look good for when I decide to start dating again. I also bought the kids a little something extra just because I could afford it.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

I actually contemplated giving a gift to my ex. I was going to take a picture of my puppies superimposed up close with the Xmas tree filling the background saying 'Merry Xmas Mommy"

But she is no longer their mommy. They live in a single family home now. I told them mommy got hit by a pizza delivery guy and fell into a open drain where the sewage overwhelmed her and dragged her out to sea where a shark ate her.


----------



## N8vee (Nov 4, 2012)

You could use that as a pun.
The X in Xmas and the Xmommy. Could be cute and vile at the same time. 
(also I like the sewage shark story, lmao)


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> I actually contemplated giving a gift to my ex. I was going to take a picture of my puppies superimposed up close with the Xmas tree filling the background saying 'Merry Xmas Mommy"
> 
> But she is no longer their mommy. They live in a single family home now.* I told them mommy got hit by a pizza delivery guy and fell into a open drain where the sewage overwhelmed her and dragged her out to sea where a shark ate her.*



:rofl: 

So how did they take that tragic news?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm giving myself the best *gift* I can give myself period.

Regardless of what holiday or event it is.

It doesn't cost a cent.

It won't cause the ridiculous guilty feeling I used to get whenever I thought about treating myself to something.

I won't wake up the next morning stressing out about if I should have done it differently.

I will gift myself with the ability to accept happiness when it arrives at my doorstep.

Without questioning how small it may be, if the feeling will even last long at all or how exactly it will benefit me in the foreseeable future.

I will do my best to try and remain humble in my situations, allow myself to feel the feelings I do in times of strife but reassure myself every day that I will no longer let it get beyond the point of being unhealthy.

Doesn't matter how much money I have in my wallet.

Where I will call home in the years to come.

If I have my children or not.

A very simple promise to myself that doesn't rely on a single thing other than myself.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, Up, hon, I know you're working really hard on yourself, and it really shows. But have a little fun with it, sweetie. 

I mean, really? Nothing special just for you under the tree this year? (Actually...I suppose the tree will be down by then...)


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Oh, Up, hon, I know you're working really hard on yourself, and it really shows. But have a little fun with it, sweetie.
> 
> I mean, really? Nothing special just for you under the tree this year? (Actually...I suppose the tree will be down by then...)


The foundation in which I base my life on doesn't mean there isn't a personality attached to it.



Would be asinine for me to state that objects and merchandise of certain varieties aren't nice to have and don't give me enjoyment from time to time.

But with that being said, I would rather spend my money on going out with friends and enjoying myself than on a newer version of lets say, an iPad.

In all honesty, I doubt anyone would believe me if I came up to them in person and said I was UpnOver.

Well, at least everyone but one person.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, then that's what counts.  It's about doing something for yourself this year. 

Mine is not a thing, either. More of an experience.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Up, don't lie.

You know you want an iPad.

You heart Apple products.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Busted!!!*


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> :rofl:
> 
> So how did they take that tragic news?


They were Terribly upset. Then I gave them some treats and they forgot all about her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

HappyKaty said:


> Up, don't lie.
> 
> You know you want an iPad.
> 
> ...


It must be Mexico that you're heading to.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

For me its all about the kids, ive purchased a lot of new items over the last 7 mos, I wanted nothing but my personal items from my prior life, so I had to get myself set up as a single father. Giving everybody here at the shop christmas eve off so combined weith the weekend they will have 4 days off to have with their families.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

That's awesome, Andy! :smthumbup:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

@ AP,

Super Secret Spy Song - YouTube


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> I actually contemplated giving a gift to my ex. I was going to take a picture of my puppies superimposed up close with the Xmas tree filling the background saying 'Merry Xmas Mommy"
> 
> But she is no longer their mommy. They live in a single family home now. I told them mommy got hit by a pizza delivery guy and fell into a open drain where the sewage overwhelmed her and dragged her out to sea where a shark ate her.


Now! Now! Let's lay off of the sharks; after all, there are just some things that even a shark won't eat!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Final decree of divorce from the courthouse. I'm going to NEED this for the next relationship I get into along with a good explanation of the ex so the new non-crazy woman will understand. 

I already go what I wanted for Christmas. I gave as much of the exW's stuff to my newly wed cousin and stopped paying $150 a month for storage for nothing. 

I'm with NoWhere. If I should happen to meet someone around the holiday...... Let's just say "I got a lot of love to give". A LOT of repressed love and energy to give for nothing in return. Yeah, time to get layed again.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> Final decree of divorce from the courthouse. *I'm going to NEED this for the next relationship I get into along with a good explanation of the ex so the new non-crazy woman will understand.
> *
> I already go what I wanted for Christmas. I gave as much of the exW's stuff to my newly wed cousin and stopped paying $150 a month for storage for nothing.
> 
> I'm with NoWhere. If I should happen to meet someone around the holiday...... Let's just say "I got a lot of love to give". A LOT of repressed love and energy to give for nothing in return. Yeah, time to get layed again.


Why exactly does the future girlfriend need a 'solid' explanation so they understand?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Very simply,

Here's proof I'm divorced and not making you the OW.

AND this might explain why I want to take this relationship slow and not rush into having children or getting remarried. 

Plus, I've heard it helps explain "This is why I look at you funny when you're nice to me and don't use sex as a weapon."


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> Very simply,
> 
> Here's proof I'm divorced and not making you the OW.
> 
> ...


That's called baggage.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

lee101981 said:


> I would love and ipad but it is not in the budget this year.


I'm thinking this too, so maybe I will get a used iPad2 or something... Or maybe I can find some older used android tablet for cheap??


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> I'm thinking this too, so maybe I will get a used iPad2 or something... Or maybe I can find some older used android tablet for cheap??


Kijiji or eBay maybe?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> That's called baggage.


You'd understand if you had to divorce crazy. 

There's always a pice of carry on left over.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

UpnOver said:


> Kijiji or eBay maybe?


yeah, just looked on kijiji, there are deals to be had... OTOH, a laptop would probably be way more beneficial to me I was just thinking something simple that even my son could pick up and play some games on without requiring a whole lot of help from me to set up.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> You'd understand if you had to divorce crazy.
> 
> There's always a pice of carry on left over.


Where the hell have you been, Nsweet?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> You'd understand if you had to divorce crazy.
> 
> There's always a pice of carry on left over.


If you squared things up with yourself, you'd have no 'carry on' left over.

You'd take what you've learned and set your boundaries accordingly.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

HappyKaty said:


> Where the hell have you been, Nsweet?


Moving furniture all last week. Then I got the flu.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> If you squared things up with yourself, you'd have no 'carry on' left over.
> 
> You'd take what you've learned and set your boundaries accordingly.


Easier said than known from experience. 

A day will come when I decide to talk about the ex and why I want to wait to get married and I feel the final divorce decree will help explain a lot. 

Mind you this would be the first relationship after divorce so that would explain my reasons.

Completely agree about the boundaries, I don't tell people what they don't NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

Ok so im am going to get me somthing, a blutooth keyboard/case for my tablet. Im an electronics freak, own more than anybody i know, boarderline hoarder lol


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea! If I bought anything it would be a class or experience or travel. Maybe a weekend away, or even better a holiday somewhere hot.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Chopsy said:


> I have absolutely no idea! If I bought anything it would be a class or experience or travel. Maybe a weekend away, or even better a holiday somewhere hot.


Or a holiday somewhere _with_ someone hot!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

That works, too! :smthumbup:


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

our vision shattered said:


> Ok so im am going to get me somthing, a blutooth keyboard/case for my tablet. Im an electronics freak, own more than anybody i know, boarderline hoarder lol


I have a keyboard dock for my Galaxy Tab - love it!! The keyboard helps so much, I'm sure you will enjoy your purchase. I have quite a few gadgets too...kinda ridiculous when I sit to think about it..LOL


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd love to get a keyboard for my Nook, but I think I'll have to actually get around to rooting it first. Yeah. I've been saying that for a year now.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like I may get gifted the chance to go down south.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

How far south?


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I bought me some new blue jeans b/c I've lost so much weight since DDay. Two pair of nice shoes too


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> How far south?


All the way to Katy's house.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Well if I had the money I'd like to get me an Electric Can Opener and a new blue ray I guess.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I want a bull guard for my fj... don't think i will be getting that tho...haha...but eventually...i think it would be kewl  I really want one...


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

Dewayne76 said:


> Well if I had the money I'd like to get me an Electric Can Opener and a new blue ray I guess.


Dewayne, I have a brand new can opener, in my attic, that's never been opened.

If you are comfortable PM'ing me with your addy, I'd be glad to mail it to you.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> I told them mommy got hit by a pizza delivery guy and fell into a open drain where the sewage overwhelmed her and dragged her out to sea where a shark ate her.


Just play 50 Ways to Say Goodbye by Train for them....they'll get the picture! (Google it if you don't know it, you'll be laughing as it's remarkably similar to your story!)


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Got new shoes, workout pants, two Colin Firth DVDs plus a Bee Gees CD....don't judge me!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Colin Firth?







No judging here! :smthumbup:


----------



## StephenG (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm gifting myself to a trip to Tennessee with a woman for 5 days.
Farewell X, welcome new life with a "female friends" as of now


----------

